# NORFOLK LINE AGAIN



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello


Just looking at Norfolk ferries on line. They seem to have changed their website. 

Also I notice the only cheaper crossing is 2.00am both ways. There is also a fee for using a credit or debit card & a fuel surcharge, & an amendment fee if you alter your booking. Add all these charges together and the fare is not so attractive. 
Neither is the passenger comfort on these newer ferries. We noticed there were no recliner seats at all and the seats that were available were not very comfortable. We found the food did not come up to the standard of the older ferries. Ours was stone cold & when we complained we were offered two free drinks for compensation for the cold meal. They would not give us our money back. We later found out that they are using the same number of staff on these larger ferries as they used on the older smaller ones. We were not impressed with them at all.

Also the motorhome, caravan, van deck on the 2nd of the newer ferries is open to the elements ie sea spray can be sprayed onto vehicles during the crossing .

Motorhomer


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*The price of Norfolkline Up by over 50%*

Hello there,

At the end of July I priced a crossing for Chrstmas this year just before the website revamp. The cheapest I could get for a Motorhome up to 7 Meters was £58 I have justr checked again nd the Pice is now £93.

Yes I know it is based on supply and demand but it was £58 all year!

Will deff be looking elsewhere

Trev

Please see my other posts on NL


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

*Re: The price of Norfolkline Up by over 50%*



teemyob said:


> Hello there,
> 
> At the end of July I priced a crossing for Chrstmas this year just before the website revamp. The cheapest I could get for a Motorhome up to 7 Meters was £58 I have justr checked again nd the Pice is now £93.
> 
> ...


Its the money grabbing fee for using a credit/debit card i object to the most. How else can it be paid for on line. I suppose next they will be charging a fee for a cheque payment if you phone for a booking or do they do that already. Everyone is getting on the bandwagen.

I will be looking elswhere next time.

Motorhomer


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Oh dear this sounds very bad news ... we were using Norfolkline end November but I hadn't yet checked it out..... :roll:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Money Grabbing*

Hello again

YES Was it not that long ago that there was a big National outcry about companies charging extra for credit card sales & bookings?

Boycot them were were told
Not Good practice
Ask to see the manageer blah blah

*Now it seems to be common practice.*

More annoying is when the big comporate giants quote 2.5% surcharge. My former company had <£1 million turnover and I managed to get our credit card fees below 1.5% by switching providers just like card users do. Do you have any idea how low a fee some merchant service providers charge corporate giants?

Trev


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Norfolkline*

Hi

Its all about supply and demand etc or you can use a cheaper alternative - www.transeuropaferries.com

No credit card fee, no surcharge and you can amend your booking.

Rapide561


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Norfolkline*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Its all about supply and demand etc or you can use a cheaper alternative - www.transeuropaferries.com
> 
> ...


Thats how it was with Norfolk Line until they brought the third new ferry on stream recently. Now they seem to be grabbing extra cash from us wherever & whenever they can. On both our midweek crossings recently bought before these money grabbing extra charges there was only a couple of motorhomes & a caravan outfit going out & about the same coming back

We will be looking elswhere mainly because of the credit card charge. I let two of our insurances drop recently because the CC added a professional service fee & an arrangement fee to the renewal qoute for vehicle insurance & another one wanted 12 arrangement fee. neither had these charges before. Took my business elswhere.

off to have a look at that link

Motorhomer

mY


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

I tried the link ... wanted a price departing end Nov and returning early Feb but it "crashed" on me... LOL! Will try later!! :roll:


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all

We are looking for a crossing for a trip to Brugges in November, out Friday evening returning the following Sunday evening.
Norfolk Line Dover - Dunkerque £69 + credit card charge + fuel surcharge.
Transeuropa Ferries Ramsgate - Ostend £32 no extras

No prizes for guessing who we are booking with.
I suppose Norfolk Lines have got to pay for those new ships somehow


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

brisey said:


> Hi all
> 
> We are looking for a crossing for a trip to Brugges in November, out Friday evening returning the following Sunday evening.
> Norfolk Line Dover - Dunkerque £69 + credit card charge + fuel surcharge.
> ...


Brian,

I'm too lazy to look on their site but what's the CC & Fuel surcharge please.

Thanks

Don


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

GypsyRose said:


> I tried the link ... wanted a price departing end Nov and returning early Feb but it "crashed" on me... LOL! Will try later!! :roll:


Same here must have been time to go to bed.

Motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> brisey said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all
> ...


Hello Don

Fuel surcharge is £10. I didnt go as far as paying so dont know about credit/debit card charge cost it just warns you that there is one.

Motorhomer


----------



## dawnraider (Apr 2, 2006)

I am certain in the early days of operation, they were glad to get what customers they had, I remember crossing with them mid evening in September when there was 4 cars and 1 truck on sailing.

I guess they originally started the service to handle their own in house trailer operation, and what has happened the ferry side has been become very successful and they have decided to cash in on it. 

They are part of a huge Noridc group , A P Moller, , very big in gas and oil exploration, own Lego , a chain of supermarkets, and are now the largest containerline operator in the world. Having recently bought P & O Containers.

Their endth the lesson.


regards Ken


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

[/quote] Hello Don

Fuel surcharge is £10. I didnt go as far as paying so dont know about credit/debit card charge cost it just warns you that there is one.

Motorhomer[/quote]

Elizabeth,

I've just spoken to Norfolk line and the surcharge is £4 the same fee if you book by telephone.

Yesterday I booked a hotel room for one night in central London, £90 the room and £1.80 CC charge.

Don


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Don, I see what you are getting at, but when these companies start charging extra for something you have no option but to pay, then it's a hidden charge. They should quote a price to include processing your order by credit / debit card if that's the only way to pay. There is a handling charge to them for whatever means of payment - credit card / debit card / cash / cheque - the banks will charge the business; the business should build that into their pricing structure in the same way as they do with currency fluctuations. 

I had a go at computer company Dell last year (in their customer satisfaction survey)- I bought a basic computer (this very one I'm typing on now) the machine was about £200, but they charged £60 for "packing & delivery". I looked at the competition & couldn't find anything cheaper than the price including the delivery (even when other companies were charging the actual delivery cost at about £6!). How many people would only look at the headline price, and not the overall cost, and make their decision on that? As usual, caveat emptor................(however it's spelt)


----------



## 89682 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi All 

Anybody know how long the journey takes from Ramsgate to Ostende with Transeuropa. I have been searching for the cheapest crossing, for our winter trip starting in November, and transeuropa are so far the cheapest (just). Surprisingly, Sea France are offering a crossing ( early hours) for £35.00 - one way. Sad that Norfolkline are now more expensive, before you get to the extra for cc. 

Regards 

Herman


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

I'd also like to know how long the crossing is by transeuropa... their site is "down" this morning ... hope I didn't break it last night .....


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

I looked at this trip earlier and I seem to think that from Ramsgate to Ostende took 3 hours

Dave

656


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Herman

The crossing from Ramsgate to Ostend takes 4 hours.
There is room for overnight parking at Ramsgate but not at Ostend.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

:roll: Four hours is quite long .. has anyone taken dogs over on this route..??


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

*Norfolkline*

From what I have read here I will have to look elsewhere for my ferry. What a cheek! Debit card payment is the norm in shops etc and online what else can you do.A charge for credit card use I could just except but a Debit Card! The payment goes through so quickly and they don't have to wait for cheques to clear so why can't they just absorb the bank charges...........more stealth tax!!


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

*Re: The price of Norfolkline Up by over 50%*



MOTORHOMER said:


> Its the money grabbing fee for using a credit/debit card i object to the most. How else can it be paid for on line. I suppose next they will be charging a fee for a cheque payment if you phone for a booking or do they do that already. Everyone is getting on the bandwagen.
> 
> I will be looking elswhere next time.
> 
> Motorhomer


I agree, unusual for a debit card, more or less standard these days for a credit card, EasyJet have been doing it for ages.

on the subject in question of course churn also comes into it. Build traffic on low cost and then stiffen the prices until the next time. Famous in the transport parcel business. Just have to keep shopping around until someone else feels the pain enough. For this reason though the more X Channel competition the better.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

I have recently written to Norfolk Line advising of the reasons why I have booked with them in the past. 

They have been instrumental in getting ferry prices down. They did not charge for changing bookings and they gave a good basic no frills service. Just what you want for such a short crossing.

This was before I read the above regarding prices going up, fuel surcharges and (especially) debit card surcharge.

I will let you know their reply.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Transeuropa ferries*

Hi

I should be on a commission for them. My loyalty towards them stems back to Sally Line days but here is more info

1) Crossing time - four hours but can be longer. One ship is slower than the others and the deails of that are on the website.

2) Space - the ships are mostly full of freight. The deck can be quite full - but the lounges are empty.

3) Dogs - no dogs allowed - basically a local byelaw forbids dogs from Ramsgate.

4) If you are sailing on the early crossing from Ramsgate you can arrive at the dockside the night before. Tell the security staff and show them your reference number. They will tell you where to park.

5) Amendments are free of chage.

6) Size - prices are for "upto 6m" but each extra metre is £10.00. (They do not get the tape measure out and when I asked about 7.25m, the lady said "we will call it seven")

7) Telephone 01843 595522 (formerly the Sally Line number)

8) Food - reasonable prices

Other advice - cabins are available for a bit of money but I slept on a £2.99 inflatable air bed.

Coming back - pay a visit to this place - http://www.cosycorneroostende.be/

www.transeuropaferries.com

Note - the price is the same if you book by phone as on the web. The big boys could really learn from this!

Rapide561


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Prices*

Here is a link to the straight forward pricing strategy

http://www.transeuropaferries.co.uk/html/standard_prices.html

The only downside is the crossing time and if you are heading for some places it is really inconvenient, but for Brugges, Amsterdam, Luxembourg etc - it is a doddle. Plus the ports are quiet too!

Rapide561


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Dell Shipping*



bognormike said:


> Don, I see what you are getting at, but when these companies start charging extra for something you have no option but to pay, then it's a hidden charge. They should quote a price to include processing your order by credit / debit card if that's the only way to pay. There is a handling charge to them for whatever means of payment - credit card / debit card / cash / cheque - the banks will charge the business; the business should build that into their pricing structure in the same way as they do with currency fluctuations.
> 
> I had a go at computer company Dell last year (in their customer satisfaction survey)- I bought a basic computer (this very one I'm typing on now) the machine was about £200, but they charged £60 for "packing & delivery". I looked at the competition & couldn't find anything cheaper than the price including the delivery (even when other companies were charging the actual delivery cost at about £6!). How many people would only look at the headline price, and not the overall cost, and make their decision on that? As usual, caveat emptor................(however it's spelt)


Slightly off the topic here but I has a Dell shipped and was not in a Hurry. They flew it from Ireland to Frankfurt, Frankfurt to Derby Derby to Manchester and by van to my house. No wonder it costs £60 why not offer a low cost option (or you could call it GREEN option) and have it shipped in a week at lower cost.

Trev


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Norfolkline TransEuropa*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Its all about supply and demand etc or you can use a cheaper alternative - www.transeuropaferries.com
> 
> ...


I used http://www.transeuropaferries.co.uk/ seems to work .com dont

Trev


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

Isn't the way Norfolk Line's pricing policy has developed pretty standard? All the new products available in any supermarket are done in the same way - price the new product attractively, even 2 for the price of one etc. Then when you think you've hooked a captive clientele whang the price up. It was always going to happen.

Please don't tell Transeuropa how cheap they are - that's an open invitation for them to whang their prices up as well. Nobody would go from Ramsgate on a level playing field - it's just such a pain getting to the port once you've left the M2. We used to use it when it was Sally Line. Why? Because it was cheap and cheerful. Good service, reasonable timekeeping, decent food (Norfolk's was lousy and we'll never travel with them again whatever their pricing policy). We also found Norfolk Line's staff to be totally disinterested. We thought it was because we used the old boat at the end of its working life but looking at other comments on this thread it clearly isn't.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We've travelled on nearly all the ferry crossings over the years and taken advantage of the occasional bargains to be had from different operators but we always seem to drift back to P&O, Dover - Calais.
We tried Norfolkline last year and blagged a crossing for considerably cheaper than all the opposition, never again, tatty ships, 2nd rate facilities and a nightare return trip with a delay of 6 hours because 1x boat had broken down the day before which threw the whole schedule into chaos. We wouldn't mind but there was no feedback from them, they could have told us there was a delay before entering the docks but said nothing. We sat in the queue and after constant queries were finally told the truth 2 hours after the ferry was supposed to depart. Granted it should be better now they have more boats but, as we suspected, they are now increasing their prices. No more Norfolkline for us.
We would love to travel on the tunnel for the speed and ease but they are too expensive and not flexible enough for us, with price penalties for turning up early.
Seafrance have the occasinal good deal but we always seem to end up back at P&O, price for us is usually £85 return, We need a flexible crossing and often turn up earleir than the booked time and can jump on an earleir boat with no penalty, they also have more sailings than the opposition for more flexibility.
Transeuropa have some great prices but the crossing is too long for us so thats a non starter.
For us P&O is our favourite, not always the cheapest but cheapest ain't always best.

pete.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

It's a shame really, a few months ago Norfolkline was the best thing since sliced bread, reffering to the postings on this forum everyone and his aunt were singing their praises from the rafters, ..and now after reading this thread they are the modern day pirates of the high seas! 8O 

Lets not forget that this is a 'no frills' ferry operator, and the pricing structure reflects this, they have now brought three more ships on line at god knows what cost to the company, hundreds of millions I'm guessing, there's no doubt that these improved services will have to be paid for by the passengers, personally I preffered the rough and ready boats,.. to me it's just a cheap way of getting to France, I'm not bothered for fancy seats, bars, restuarants, gift shops and all that tat. I just want to get there in 1.5 hrs and start my holiday! 8)


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Unfortunately i dont think you can say its a no frills operator now. They call it a car ferry now not freight ferry. They are aiming it at the tourist market now. They even now have a shop. As I said earlier I much prefered the older ferries.


Motorhomer


----------



## 100251 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Norfolk Line Again*

Those living 'north of the Thames' may be interested in P and O ferry from Hull to Zeebrugge.
A friend of mine uses that to get to Boulogne from West Yorkshire. He is no fool and gets a good overnight rest on the way.
Dont know prices or conditions but it seems worth a look?
Great site this.


----------



## 99822 (Jun 28, 2006)

I know it`s legal to charge extra on the credit card BUT IS IT ON A DEBIT CARD?

Does someone on here know the definitive answer?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Handling fees*

Hi

Yes - a handling fee can be charged.

On a different note, as you know that if you buy something and want to pay by cheque, you usually can. Well imagine the situation where you have run out of cheques. It is legal to use anything as a cheque, a piece of paper, a ceramic tile etc etc as long as the legal wordkng is correct!

Strange but true!

Rapide561


----------

